# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Micro electro-mechanical systems (MEMS)

## Airicist

Micro electro-mechanical systems (MEMS) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Exponential Growth In Small Machines — Don’t Fear, They’re Here To Protect You"

by George Skidmoreon
April 10, 2013

----------

